
Wink: a free tool that you can use to create your demo in flash (Linux + Windows) - amichail
http://www.debugmode.com/wink
======
amichail
BTW are there any restrictions on the use of flash for commercial purposes
such as demos? Do I need to pay anything?

The FAQ is confusing in that regard:

 _Can I use the File Format Specification to create a Flash Video encoder or a
Flash Video streaming service?

No, the File Format Specification is provided for the specific purpose of
enabling software applications to export to the Macromedia Flash File Format
(SWF)._

<http://www.adobe.com/licensing/developer/fileformat/faq/#item-1-9>

~~~
brlewis
They say it's free for business or personal use. That exerpt from the FAQ
seems to be about making a derivative program for making SWFs.

~~~
amichail
But that's what this program is.

